# General model D grinder parts



## Bat119 (Nov 9, 2019)

I have this 60 or so year old grinder looking for a new knife and a grinder plate or two, can anybody who has one of these beasts tell me what size parts I need ......22?


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2019)

what's the diameter of the plate?
How many notches in the plate? 
whats the size of the shaft on the auger where the cutter rides


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2019)

here's a link that might help





						Grinder Plates
					

Have been reading threads on grinder plates,  I read that if you are grinding venison or beef for chili that you should use a larger plate with 1/2 holes so the ground meat is larger.  I have a waring pro grinder and it has 3 plates fine, medium and coarse.  The coarse plate is only 1/4.  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bat119 (Nov 9, 2019)

The grinder plate is 2 3/4" blade is 2 1/2"
I've had the grinder for 30 years needed new parts for the last 20 I can never remember to take the parts to the city when I go.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2019)

2 3/4" is a #12, probably has one notch in the plates?


----------



## Bat119 (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes one notch I think the original plate was thicker than the one I have, I use a washer I made for a spacer is front of the blade. I found this ordering information doesn't mention thickness of the plate.








*Grinder Sizes:*12, 22, 32, 52, 56, 66*Plate Type:*0-round, 1-one flat side, 2-two flat sides




*Hole Sizes:*See available hole patterns and sizes on our hole patterns page.*Product Types:*PM - Powermate (hub style plate, one side for regrinding)
DC - Double-Cut (flat, reversible plate)
A - ATCO (flat, reversible plate)


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2019)

here's some to look at, 








						Allied Kenco Sales
					

Allied Kenco Sales ia a butcher supply house specializing in sausage making and jerky making supplies and equipment. Our knowledge of seasoning, ingredients and sausage making techniques is extensive



					www.alliedkenco.com


----------

